# Goat milking stand



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys, 
well i've signed up here before but i guess beacuse of the softwere upgrade whatgoat:?) It wouldn't let me back in. So Here i am again with a diffrint username (before i was BaileyBismygoat) . 
I'm getting my forth goat, and so i figure i'm going to need a milking stand. 
Anyway at this point its a two or three person job to trim their hooves even though they are very tame. I guess they, really don't like it!

Okay so my dad found a model that seems like it would be very good cost wise and that it could be folded up. But i'm thinking if it's that much cheaper that it may be bad quailty and therfore not worth it? Thoughts? and also does the folding this sound like a recipe for disater? Like maybe it would unfold so to speak, on them?! 
Heres the link, maybe ya'll could tell me what you think about it? Has anyone ever boughen from this brand? http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=da29ad59-e97f-470b-85a0-a238be334467

Also, Any tips on leading my goat for show. She won't stop jumping as i try and lead her. 
Thanks !


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

when in the ring i try sneaking little crackers in and secretly wiggle them in their face until they learn how to lead. it seems to work great for me! hope it helped


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry you had to re-register :hug:

I don't have any experience with the metal stands as my hubby built one from wood for my mini's but I can say that ever since, milking as well as maintenance has been a great experience for me and my goats!

I don't show but I do have a couple of my goats lead trained, what I have found is that if you bring the lead that's on the collar to come up under the chin as opposed to coming up from the top and putting pressure from the collar on the throat it works better, they don't choke and panic and you can use the lead as it pulls the collar against the back of the head, on top of the neck, the lead itself will touch under the chin...use that as a way to get them to move and have treats ready when they follow you without hopping, walk backwards with you facing them with goodies until they learn.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks guys! If anyone know of the brand please tell


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

of treats? mine like peppermints and any kind of cookies and animal crackers the best


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

also ive seen captain crunch off brand cereal used too!


----------



## Thesoapmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Bribery works for the goat kids too. Another approach could be to take long walks with your goat on a leash. The more training time you get, the better at it you get. I start trying to get all my kids into collars and learning to lead while they are still with mom or being bottle fed. They follow easier and then as they get older it is easier too. When they start to jump and twist, just stop and stand still and wait for them to stop panicing. Once they are calm again, start the walk again and if it is a sucess, even for just a few feet, then give a reward and end the lesson. Never end on a bad note as they remember how they got out of working. Their memories are longer than ours.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

I referred to this website when I built my stand. http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2011/04/building-a-goat-milking-stand.html


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol! Thanks for all the treat brands, guys! Helpful, but sorry i was verying confusing, i was asking if anyone knew of the nilk stand's brand! We want to buy one that will last for a resonable time.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Milk* Sorry for typo


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Let me know when you find out... I'm thinking about getting one too!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We have metal stands but they don't have the head piece for milking. I love the metal stands for trimming hooves. We have 1 that is foldable and it holds both our Boer buck and Nubian bucks just fine. They are built good we don't have the one you posted we have this one http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=a69c68dd-3816-437d-a0b2-6284a65bcaea Hubby's winter project is to make me a milking stand head piece he's crafty like that. I have a wood stand I use for milking at home. I haven't shown my Nubians yet but would love to next year.


----------

